# Turning Yew?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

A friend has offered be a few trunks from yew trees which he says are very hard and have knots. Has anyone turned yew? Should I take this wood?


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

absolutely! Never turned it but it is supposed to be really nice


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

asking if you should take wood... you never have enough wood.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Not tried it but I take anything once.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi take all you can get it turns lovely only not suited for something you are going to drink out of other wise every thing else. You can get really niece hart wood sap wood contrasts. Regards Tambotie


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

+1 on "take the wood" :yes:

I just completed a "winged bowl" (far more wing than bowl) of yew and the heartwood/sapwood contrast is delicious. Haven't had a chance to take pix yet, but will post when I've got them.

The wood finishes beautifully, I just used a few coats of Danish Oil.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

I have turned Yew, its one of the most interesting woods with beautiful grain, not easy to get hold of in Ireland, because every woodturner is watching every yew tree, dont sand to fast as it can produce small hairline cracks when hot and WEAR A MASK as it is a toxic wood, very easy to finish well and as Duncan says Danish oil is great, enjoy your Yew:icon_smile:


----------



## Podus (Feb 14, 2013)

I've turned with it. Hard wood. Looks nice when finished!

But free is free. Unless someone offers you wood that's infested with Termites, you've got nothing to lose by taking it!


----------



## jim dort (Dec 30, 2012)

I just couldn't resist: what side of a church is a yew tree planted on?

(answer will be posted here after a couple of replies)


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

On the Bless Yew side.


----------



## jim dort (Dec 30, 2012)

nope...one more try


----------



## DTM65 (Jul 16, 2012)

jim dort said:


> I just couldn't resist: what side of a church is a yew tree planted on?
> 
> (answer will be posted here after a couple of replies)



The outside


----------



## jim dort (Dec 30, 2012)

yep...sorry for the lame joke...left over from youth


----------

